# Bourbon Shrimp or Fish



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a good creole type bourbon shrimp or fish sauce recipe?

I love Bubba Gump Shrimp's Bourbon Shrimp.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fatbass said:


> South Ogden Bourbon Shrimp:
> 
> Go to Utah Lake, Willard Bay or the Bear River, tie a jig head to your fishing line, clip a bobber 3-4 feet above your jig, place your shrimp on the hook and cast it all as far as you can into 5-6 feet of water. Throw the cap from the bourbon in the trash, take a big swig every 30 minutes and soak that shrimp in water until the bourbon is gone. If you catch a catfish, double up on the shots, rebait your hook and continue...
> Perfect dinner every time. 8)


Wrong. You must also slather your shrimp in Anchovy Smelly Jelly.


----------

